# HMPK dragon boy: Poseidon



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

I learned from mysquishy that a Petco near me (Nampa ID) had HMPKs. :blueyay:

After giving Draco his very own 10 gallons (spoiled boy!) I felt like I could reasonably keep up water changes and the like on another tank. So where else would I go but Nampa?? ;-) 

I was amazed. I've never seen seen so many happy, beautiful bettas in one place before. And the variety was incredible. I was running around the place going, "OMGoodness, an orange dragon! Look, a purple HMDBT!!" :roll: :lol:

But . . . I knew he was one the second I saw him. He's such a fiesty little guy. :-D (And, weirdly, terrified of heights.)

Without further ado (sorry for the ramble ) I give you: Poseidon!

Also, I love how his tail is marked with blue. Does anyone know what that's called?


----------



## balloon (Jul 24, 2010)

Woah, he is a beautiful Plakat! How big is the tank, and is his eyes blue?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Very pretty! You could either call him a mustard gas or a Bi-color. Does the metallic over his eyes inhibit his vision at all? That is very common with dragons.. this guy was probably a cull. I love his colors!


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

OMG! His eyse look like there glowing!


----------



## AnimeFish (May 28, 2010)

His eyes are both freaky and cool at the same time!  Pretty fish you have there!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

He looks like my boy and mysquishys does too! What is it with these mustard gas dragons with Blue?


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

What a lovely boy you have =D I adore his fins


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

He is AMAZING!!! i love his eye colour!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

He looks like a PK I saw at petco. He's very pretty.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

That's a cool fish! I love his crazy eyes as well.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks everybody!

@balloon, I don't think they're actually blue. I don't know why the coloring covered his eyes, but I'm pretty sure it's a flaw, especially considering what 1fish2fish said about him being a cull. He is in a critter keeper-like tank (it's a store brand so I don't know the exact size) but in comparison to my other tanks, I'm guessing it's three or four gallons.

@1fish2fish, I wondered about that too when I first saw him, but I don't think so. He doesn't bump into things, can sense food a mile off, and ALWAYS knew when you were carrying his cup by the edges, not supporting it from underneath, so I don't think he's blind.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

That's good  sometimes it's bad enough where they can't see at all. I believe Adastra has a fish with the same metallic film over his eye and she says there's nothing wrong with him. 

I can't wait to see more pictures! I love blue/yellow bi-colors.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow, he's amazing! I love his coloring. It's gorgeous. His eyes are neat too. Didn't we see someone with a white fish with white eyes like that? Named Cloud I think?

Whiskey used to have a matte black film over his eyes. It never affected his sight and he could take bloodworms off tweezers, find his food, etc. It went away with a color change but recently it looks like it's coming back.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh I remember that boy!! When we were there my hubby pointed him out to me. I am wondering if he is related to Percy!! I think they could possibly be brothers. Very pretty boy.

Oh and I saw that purple HMDT and I wanted it so bad too but I could only get one.  I want to go back and get him for my mom because purple is her favorite color and he had great coloring.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

mysquishy said:


> Oh I remember that boy!! When we were there my hubby pointed him out to me. I am wondering if he is related to Percy!! I think they could possibly be brothers. Very pretty boy.
> 
> Oh and I saw that purple HMDT and I wanted it so bad too but I could only get one.  I want to go back and get him for my mom because purple is her favorite color and he had great coloring.


I don't know--he really doesn't look that similar to Percy IMHO. It'd be really cool if they were related, though. 

Sorry to disappoint you, but the HMDBT is gone. :-( I met a fellow enthusiast at the store, and she took him home. 

I'm hoping to upload some videos of him pretty soon, if the computer isn't being stupid. :-D


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

xswornxoffxjello said:


> I don't know--he really doesn't look that similar to Percy IMHO. It'd be really cool if they were related, though.
> 
> Sorry to disappoint you, but the HMDBT is gone. :-( I met a fellow enthusiast at the store, and she took him home.
> 
> I'm hoping to upload some videos of him pretty soon, if the computer isn't being stupid. :-D


The reason I thought they could be related is because they are both dragons except your boy has thicker dragon scales, the coloring is similar (blue body, yellow fins, and I noticed a tiny bit of orange on his bottom fin like he almost developed spots like Percy), same tail type, and they came in the same shipment. They do not have to look a lot alike to be related. It is possible.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

mysquishy said:


> The reason I thought they could be related is because they are both dragons except your boy has thicker dragon scales, the coloring is similar (blue body, yellow fins, and I noticed a tiny bit of orange on his bottom fin like he almost developed spots like Percy), same tail type, and they came in the same shipment. They do not have to look a lot alike to be related. It is possible.


 True, it's possible. I don't know much about betta genetics. :|


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Looove him! Those colours...and I've never seen eyes like that before.


----------

